# RcScrewz Summer Asphalt Racing



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

*RcScrewZ Summer Asphalt Racing*

New summertime asphalt thread for RcScrewZ Speedway.

Post away.

Tim


----------



## Kevin (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey Tim,

Was this your first week on Asphalt? How were the turnouts? How hot has it been in there with this recent heat wave?

Kevin


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Tim - is the track big enough for my half scale to run in there? It's a little smaller than a 1/2 scale right now as a Neon decided to slide backwards into the driver's door.Miss racing with you guys.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Kevin said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> Was this your first week on Asphalt? How were the turnouts? How hot has it been in there with this recent heat wave?
> 
> Kevin


The turnouts have been okay. There were 16 entries on Tuesday. The carpet was yanked up last week.

It is pretty warm in the room, but I pit as close to the front door, so it's not too bad.

Tim


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Motor City Hamilton said:


> Tim - is the track big enough for my half scale to run in there? It's a little smaller than a 1/2 scale right now as a Neon decided to slide backwards into the driver's door.Miss racing with you guys.


I think that you can take the straight and the sweeper, but the infield would be too tight.

That sucks about the car. I hear that you were doing really well with it now that you actually have throttle response.

It's always a great time racing with you. I still feel bad for the beer pocket in Ft. Wayne.

Tim


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> I still feel bad for the beer pocket in Ft. Wayne.
> 
> Tim


I forgot that the beer pocket was you! I guess you could say I owe you one. Unless you count the bruises that I gave you during Jim's bachelor party and the wallyball games?


----------

